# Eingabemaske für csv - Dateien



## CrazyCat (14 Dezember 2005)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ohne VBA eine Eingabemaske für csv - Dateien zu erstellen?

Im konkreten Fall sollte eine Rezepturverwaltung über eine solche Maske aufgebaut werden.

Ist es möglich diese Maske für mehrere Dateien zu verwenden, so das z.B. nur der Dateiname angegeben werden muss um die Maske für diese Datei zu verwenden?

Ist der Aufbau dynamisch möglich, so das später hinzugefügte Datensätze ohne Änderung der Maske angezeigt werden können?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 Dezember 2005)

Suche Sie so etwas:

http://www.wintotal.de/Software/index.php?rb=20&id=1107


----------



## CrazyCat (14 Dezember 2005)

Nein, das ist es nicht ganz.

Ich will die Werte nicht mehr in Zeilen und Spalten haben, sondern diese über Eingabefelder und Checkboxen setzten können.

Die Eingabefelder und deren Anordnung sollen grafisch gestaltet werden können.


----------



## bimota (14 Dezember 2005)

CrazyCat schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist es nicht ganz.
> 
> Ich will die Werte nicht mehr in Zeilen und Spalten haben, sondern diese über Eingabefelder und Checkboxen setzten können.
> 
> Die Eingabefelder und deren Anordnung sollen grafisch gestaltet werden können.



Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe. Das Ergebnis deiner Arbeit soll eine .csv Datei sein, oder?

Eine Eingabemaske um eine csv Datei zu erstellen muß ja wohl mit irgendeiner Programmier- bzw. Scriptsprache erstellt werden. 

Die Aufgabe an sich ist super einfach, da eine .csv Datei ein einfaches Textdokument ist. Zeilen sind Zeilen und als Spaltentrenner geht z.B. ein Semikolon oder ein Komma etc.

Beispiel:

Teilenummer;Anzahl;Preis
12345;23;434
11122;234;500

So eine Textdatei softwaretechnisch ( mit C++, Delphi, VB,VBA, Java Script, VBScript etc.) zu erzeugen sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## CrazyCat (16 Dezember 2005)

Das Ergebnis meiner Arbeit ist bereits eine csv - Datei.

Allerdings suche ich eine Möglichkeit die Datei überischtlich zzu strukturieren um eine bessere Editierbarkeit zu erreichen.

Für Bits wird z.B. je nach Status eine 0 oder eine 1 in die Datei geschrieben. Anstelle der 0 oder der 1 möchte ich eine Auswahl und Anzeige über Checkboxen realiseren.


----------

